# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Xamarin.Forms >  گرفتن لاگ در زامارین فرم

## ma.andishe

سلام   دوستان
 خواستم بدونم تو زامارین برای لاگ رکوست و ریسپانس چطور عمل میکنه؟

----------

